# Sweater Printing: settings for inkjet transfers on a hoodie?



## gypsysurfer (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi there, can someone please tell me the best settings top use when printing on a sweater/hoodie using transjet ii paper? ie time & temp setting & does it need more pressure than a normal tee?
Much appreciation for all the help again guys
Stevo


----------

